# About to have a baby



## Lacy's Mommy (Dec 14, 2012)

I am 31 weeks pregnant and I am also already a mommy to a 4 year old Golden. She is very sweet and well-behaved, but I am a little worried about her big self around the baby when she finally arrives. Are there any tips any of you can give me on how to be able to teach my canine baby to be extra gentle in the presence of my human one?


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Never leave her alone with baby. I had twins 4 years after we got our last golden. She was the perfect dog/puppy. Never any issues here. Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have no advice for you (no kids), but you might want to post this in the main discussion forum, you'll get more people to view your question there.
Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats! As above, never ever leave your dog alone with a small child of any age. Protects both! 

Has your dog been around babies before? This is a great discussion topic for many people in the forum. Many have brought babies home to their dogs. (I haven't.) 

Hope you'll share baby pictures when the little one arrives.


----------



## mom2fantastic4 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have 4 kids and 4 dogs! I would follow the baby and dog's lead. Life figures itself out and worrying about it before it happens causes undue stress. But I am a mom that doesnt think puppydog kisses are dirty no, nos for baby heads to toes.  Have a blanket brought home from the hospital to give to your dog and make sure when you get home to set the baby aside to love pup. Make cuddle time for the whole family, furry one included. Our youngest DD is 8 years old and eldest DD is 20 and despite being 20 when she is home from school she doesnt think she is too old for us all 6 to still cuddle up in our bed with our 4 pups for cuddle time and tickle fest! And YES in a queen bed someone always ends up in the floor but they end up back on top of the pile!  

From our family to yours HUGE Congrats on the expanding family! It's an amazing ride!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Gates.... Very useful for keeping apart. You will be using them for a long time. We have two almost two years old grandtwins. They have grown up around are three dogs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I brought my first baby home to a 3 yr old GSD, 1 yr old GSD and a 2 yr old Great Pyrenees.

We only had one issue. When people came to visit the baby, the 1 yr old GSD became very protective of her.

We did everything they tell us to, bring a blanket home first with the scent. Have everything set up before hand, get the dogs used to the infant seat, etc.

When I came home from the hospital, I came in first without the baby, and my husband brought the baby in the house a few minutes later. They were so excited to see me, they did not even notice the baby. Most of the time they were very indifferent.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw, congratulations!!!! Your dog is the perfect age to have a new baby in the house. I have posted on other threads that I have no idea how people have children WITHOUT a dog  Mine always laid right underneath the highchair, chin on the crossbar, just waiting for the crumbs to fall  Instant clean up, quite a working relationship! 

While the baby is an infant, you will be fine, just remember if your dog is allowed to jump on the bed, you can't lay the baby on the bed and turn your back. All common sense stuff. As the baby becomes more interactive, just keep watching your dog for signs that she is relaxed and not stressed.

If it were me, I might brush up a little on dog behavior and get a book on interpreting signs of the dog being uncomfortable, I am not an expert on this by any means, but there are signs when a dog is 'done' - body stiffens, tail stiffens, etc. Most dogs will try to get away but there are always some who won't. 

At the superbowl party I attended last night there was a baby who must have been about 9 or 10 months, just barely walking. The host has a long haired mini dachsie who isn't around small kids much. This baby kept staring, fascinated at the dog and toddling toward the dog. Of course the dog was very unsettled by that strange little person staring at him. Kept barking sharply and backing up. It was pretty obvious he was uncomfortable.

I was lucky that my first golden was terrific with children and I have some unbelievably wonderful photos of him being used as a pillow, and a chair, the time he jumped into the bathtub with my two year old, the time he jumped from the guest bed into the crib with her at my mom's house when she was 3. He used to climb up the slide to get up in the "treehouse" part of their outdoor playset when they were up there. Once I even caught my two year old using him as a step stool to get on the couch he never batted an eye. Of course I admonished my kids that they must never do that again, but he was young and healthy and took it all in stride. (I have 3 daughters so he saw it all.)

Keep practicing obedience and enjoy this time. Can't wait to see the photos you will post of your baby and golden together, they will be wonderful


----------

